# new crayfish



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

just bought a red crayfish. im not really sure what he all eats besides krill or carrots. what else would he eat?*c/p*


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I used to have a bunch of these guys. I feed mine sinking shrimp pellets, fresh earthworms, and blanched peas. They loved them, also watch out if you have any rooted soft leaf plants they will make quick work of them in a hurry!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

They also like fish.....


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> They also like fish.....


LOL  I did forget to mention that didnt I?

Basic rule, if they can catch it, they will eat it! Snails included!


----------

